

Ask HN:  How can I access Java from Lisp? - j_baker

I'm working on a simple little utility that I want to write as a personal project.  I want to use Lisp so that I can learn more about it, but I really need to access some Java code.<p>Obviously clojure is a choice, but I've already used that for a project and I'd like to try something new.  I've looked at Armed Bear Common Lisp, but its java integration seems somewhat... verbose.  Are there any other options here?
======
omouse
Don't worry about verbosity, Armed Bear Common Lisp is the way to go. However,
I think you'll have to alter some of the code in it because when it loads up
scripts, it places them in the _armed-bear_ or _script_ package (I can't
remember which).

------
Shooter
Rich Hickey released a few things for Java-Lisp interop before he decided to
start over completely with Clojure.

See <http://jfli.sourceforge.net/>, for example.

There are other approaches (JLinker, etc.)

------
grayrest
<http://clojure.org>

